# Blindfold : February 18, 2007



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

2x2:
D2 F D2 L' D2 B' R2 U R B D2 B U2 R' U2 B D' L B U' F U R' B R2
U' L2 D' L U R' F2 D F' U B2 U L' B' U' R F' U L F' R B D' R' D2

3x3:
F2 R2 U' D2 B R' F2 U2 B2 F' R' U2 R D' B2 F2 R2 D' F R' L2 D R' D2 L2
L' R' F2 R2 L' F2 B L' U2 B' F U2 R U' L2 D' U2 R U B' L' R2 F' R D'

4x4:
L' u R2 l2 d' f F d2 f2 r2 D2 l' f' R' r' U2 D' b R' l2 B2 F2 U2 F' U2 f2 B' r L2 u' R' D2 b R' b F' r d' r' U2

l2 r2 u2 L' B' b2 d' b D2 f2 F2 u2 L f' b d R' U F b U' F2 L2 R2 f R' u2 L' b D2 L2 F2 r' R D U' r2 R2 u' D

5x5:
L' d L2 d2 u' B2 R2 l' D2 R L U2 D' R r D r b2 L l' f2 R f2 U' f l' U' l' L B2 F U' f2 l2 F' f2 R D' L2 D2 f2 b2 l D l2 B2 f' D B d' l B' R2 d' r2 B f R' r B2

f2 d' r2 L2 B l' F r' d' l b2 F2 r F' D2 u' B2 b r f2 U' u B r f d l U' F2 B' l' D' F' U' R l' b u' B2 L2 l d' b2 F r D2 F' d R' F f2 u' d f2 d l2 U' R D r2


----------



## Erik (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2 a: 1:25.22
2x2 b: 1:30.33

3x3 a: 3:57.55 
3x3 b: DNF (messed up the edges)


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 20, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3
Solve 1: 1:41.67
Solve 2: 1:29.65


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
3x3x3
1) 2:19.64
2) 2:24.57


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4
1) 7:33.32
2) DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5
1) 18:40.94
2) DNF

Memorization in 9:30 on the 1st solve.


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank Morris

2x2x2 1: 70.31
2x2x2 2: 44.14

3x3x3 1: DNF
3x3x3 2: 4:10.33


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 2, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

2x2x2
1: 1:57,71
2: DNF

Play it safe on the first. Hurry on the second... screw it up.


----------

